# molding bit(s)



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Anyone have one of these? http://pricecutter.com/multi-formmolding-maker/p/P14-3628/

Thoughts, opinons please.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I don't have that brand but I do have one of each below 

They are great bits, and can do may things with it ...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-New...2626130QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://grizzly.com/products/Multi-Form-Bit-1-2-Shank/C1390

Note *** I like the one with the bearing on top the best,, the bearing can be removed if needed..plus it makes it just a bit easyer to setup the bit..

===



Hamlin said:


> Anyone have one of these? http://pricecutter.com/multi-formmolding-maker/p/P14-3628/
> 
> Thoughts, opinons please.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks Bob, I just happened to do some looking at them, noticed Price cutter has them on sale. Think I'm gonna get one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Ken

I think you will like it like I do,,,if you are into making your own picture frames and molding ,you will say how did I ever do it without it..


===


Hamlin said:


> Thanks Bob, I just happened to do some looking at them, noticed Price cutter has them on sale. Think I'm gonna get one.


----------

